# Definition of a "backyard breeder"



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

This has turned into a pretty interesting discussion on another pit bull forum. 

This is just my opinion:
-Someone that is breeding pet quality dogs that aren't registered, titled, or an exceptional working dog. This goes for the sire and dam. 
-Breeding your dogs before they are 2 years old, sire or dam.
-Breeding dogs that have not been health tested.
-Breeding dogs before you have responsible homes lined up for the puppies.
-People that breed without having any knowledge of pregnant dogs. If you're going to breed you should spend at least a few years first letting a reputable breeder mentor you and doing as much research as you possibly can.
-People that breed their dogs but can't even afford basic vet care for the dogs they already have.
-People that can't afford or are not willing to take their bitch to the vet before and while she is pregnant for regular exams. I can see there being an exception if someone had 5+ years of experience being a responsible/ethical breeder.
-People that do not save up money in case their bitch needs an emergency C-section.
-People that breed only for size and/or color. Temperament and health should be the top concerns.
-People that breed their bitch on every heat.
-People that breed their dogs with the intention of selling the litter when they still have puppies they haven't been able to sell from a previous litter from any dogs in their kennel. I'm referring to litters for sell, not litters breeders intend to keep.
-People that sell or give puppies away before they are 8 weeks old. This is a big one for me. 
-People that allow their dogs to have "oops litters." There's no excuse for an oops litter, especially when you can spay/abort.
-People that will sell a puppy to anyone even if it's a home that has no knowledge or respect for the breed.
-People that sell dogs without a contract to protect the puppy.
-People that advertise their puppies for sell on Craigslist. Puppies should be spoken for before the breeding. 
-Breeders that are not committed to taking the pups back at anytime if the buyer no longer wants the dog. I'm not saying they have to give a refund, just take the dog back.



***Like I said, this is just my opinion, what do others think the term "backyard breeder" means?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

People that don't do basic vaccinations, dewormings, and allow fleas to crawl all over their puppies. *nudges Kane*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ugh you know my feelings on this subject... Im gonna have to make myself a cut and paste for all the different threads... Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

First, great post, ABR! Next, I think BYB is an overly used term as I have noticed there are both breeders and rescuers (not all of course) that call other people they don't like a "backyard breeder." While small kennel set ups and/or people who have two dogs and breed them not knowing what they are doing, are more accurately termed a BYB there are also some large and often well known kennel set ups I would consider BYBs.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Great point pitbullmamanatl, iv noticed A LOT of "breeders" that are really BYBs and I think -People that breed only for size and/or color. Temperament and health should be the top concerns. -People that breed their bitch on every heat. -People that will sell a puppy to anyone even if it's a home that has no knowledge or respect for the breed. -People that sell dogs without a contract to protect the puppy. -People that advertise their puppies for sell on Craigslist. Puppies should be spoken for before the breeding.
are all of what I see around me here in PA ... I have a friend who had a dog from "knothead kennels" and "knothead kennels" DID NOT give give him a contract or gaurentee or shots or deworming papers. AND he met him on the street and would not let him in to see the parents or anything. CRAZY STUFF. his dog is *okay* but has a sever underbite and I think he paid WAY to much. but yeah I know quite a few local bybs that I urge to sapy and nuter and to get their stuff ship straight but "they have buyers" so why would they stop if they can make an easy 3000 ? So the problem then lies with the people that are buying them (un registered and all) noone wants a pit bull puppy other than to say I HAVE A PIT BULL ?? i dont know. I was at a party last night and it came up and they were like _DARN 7 PIT BULLS???_ and i was like yeah its A LOT of work and had 6 people likw oh I want a pup, right there I could have made money BUT im not in it for the money so I belive peer presure and ideas of *big* "PIT" is to blame for alot of BYBs making it to "kennel status"


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

People who cannot tell you about their breeding goals. They have two dogs so they just... breed.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Good post... BUT have to say there is alot of new research out saying that its better to breed on every heat cycle then spay... I get this arguement alot because I seriously have a problem with breeding a bitch over and over...


----------

